# Nostalgie - Musik aus der Kinderzeit/Jugend



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Jeder kennt es sicher: Man denkt mal 2, 5 oder 10 Jahre zurück und überlegt sich, was er zu der Zeit für Musik gehört hat. Sicherlich ist die ein oder andere Perle dabei, aber auch vieles für das man sich schämt. Hier ist der passende Thread um auf gute alte Lieder aufmerksam zu machen oder sich freiwillig zu blamieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bitte immer mit Text und nicht nur einfache youtube-Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Das ist für mich eine echte Perle... nicht mein Musikgeschmack eigentlich, aber ein total positives Lied, das mich eine 10 Stunden lange Autofahrt über begleitet hat.


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

Die erste CD, die ich mir von meinem selber verdienten Geld gekauft habe... (1993) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Oktober 2009)

Uuh, wie ich das früher ständig gehört habe. Heute würde ich es nichtmehr anrühren.^^
Aber danke, das hat ein paar Erinnerungen geweckt.


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2009)

Fand ich damals ganz toll :>


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> <Das Letzte Einhorn-Video>


*Schauder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erinnerungen!

Auch schon was älter ist dieser Song:



<3 Das Video!


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch geile Musik, mittlerweile habe ich dazu auch die CD.


Oder noch älter, da war meine Musikquelle die Schlagerplattensammlung meiner Eltern:


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Erinnert mich wiederum an...





Und noch was aus der Zeit, als es noch den "Headbanger's Ball" auf MTV gab...


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Oktober 2009)

Oha. Das letzte Einhorn. Den Film habe ich früher immer regelmäßig geguckt...das weckt Erinnerungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Das habe ich gerade auf ytube gefunden...O.o...das hat mir damals mein Cousin auf Kasette gegeben...mit noch anderen "Hits" aus der Zeit...


----------



## Kyragan (23. Oktober 2009)

HA! Hab noch ne BRAVO HITS 13(auf Kasette!) im Regal gefunden...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6pU56DyuBE

eheheh!

oder wie wärs mit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOrc37wNUqU

Das schon grausam, was damals alles aktuell war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2009)

An alles kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern aber eigentlich, was halt so in den Charts lief damals. Sei es Aqua, Scooter, Eifel 65, Gigi D'agostino. Was ich richtig gern damals gehört hab war Erste Allgemeine Verunsicherung und das Herzeleid Album von Rammstein. Jaja, ich war ein komisches Kind...


----------



## Skatero (23. Oktober 2009)

Hatte sogar die CD bzw. habe sie immer noch, aber habe sie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich jetzt alle Openings der Serien aus meiner Kindheit posten?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Wolfgang Petry \m/.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

mich erinnert immer an meine "kindheit"(is ja noch nicht sooooo lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )rammstein-besonders spieluhr-oder korn,nightwish,evanesceance....halt alles was damals so im auto von meiner mutter gelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (23. Oktober 2009)

Das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find die Ärzte heute irgendwie nicht mehr so überzeugend wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (23. Oktober 2009)

Meine erste Maxi:



Von einer meiner ersten LPs:



Noch 'ne frühe Maxi:



Drei meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands als Kiddie:







Und auf sowas gefeiert bis zum Abwinken (fragt nicht):



Edit: Und die zwei Songs dürfen auch nicht fehlen:


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Eiffel 65 - Blue



Kommt doof, aber ich kenne den, der als "web-grafiker" (vergessen was genau)
für die arbeitet, die jetz als Bloom 06 bekannt sind (Eiffel 65 hat sich aufgelöst)
Ich fand das total faszinierend, der meint die seien ganz okay =)


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> HA! Hab noch ne BRAVO HITS 13(auf Kasette!) im Regal gefunden...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6pU56DyuBE
> 
> eheheh!
> ...



Hehe, die Bravo Hits 13 (mit dem gelben Cover) hab ich auch irgendwo noch als Original CD rumfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2009)

Okay.... jetzt kommt das Outing :>

Meine erste Kasette (zum Nikolaus bekommen und gewünscht)


Meine erste Maxi, damals noch so eine schwarze Scheibe (und nein, das ist kein Scherz...)


Mein erstes großes Konzert


Band, von denen ich die meisten Konzerte gesehen habe (insgesamt 7, wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## Tikume (24. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Okay.... jetzt kommt das Outing :>



So viele Abgründe aneinander gereiht O.o


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Oktober 2009)

Hohoho, 7 Backstreetboys Konzerte, da machen sich dunkle, tödliche Abgründe auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

